# Proud of KoKo



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

My daughter's Yorkie KoKo is now living with me. She is almost 5 years old and she never learned sit. I have been working with her for three days now and she is finally consistently doing it. She is a sweet little bit of pupster but as stubborn as the day is long. I know she actually got it right away because she is smart as a whip but the terrier in her says "if mom wants me to sit make her work for it". Anyway I just wanted to say I am proud of her!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Good Job!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw. I know how good that makes you feel. Just give her time. She'll be a star.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great job.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I know Princess KoKo and yes, I'm sure she just had to make you work for it! Eventually, she will learn who is boss! She is so sweet!*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They know just how to get to us. I bet she's a cutie...pictures, please.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Hooray! Good job mom & Princess KoKo! I know all to well how stubborn those little yorkie princess's are.


----------

